# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần mềm >  giúp mình về IDM với

## ketsat

hôm trước mình có vô 1 trang web.nó hướng dẫn cách dùng idm free mà lại update được.trang web đó đây
http://www.khoahocphothong.net/foru...11-thu-thuat-dung-idm-mien-phi-vinh-vien.html
mình làm như vậy bây giờ mỗi lần vào idm nó lại hiện ra bảng báo error là:invalid serial number or serial number has been blocked.
và hiện ra cả trang web:
* all information about your order has been logged!!!

this order has been placed with a stolen credit card, and/or the chargeback request came from the original credit card owner and in result, we discontinued this serial number in the update. don't ever use stolen cards next time when you purchase anything. 

we have forwarded all information that we have for this order to local cyber-fraud department to investigate this credit card abuse issue. 

because this is a serious crime, we have forwarded all information that we have about this and associated vietnamese fraud attempts to vietnamese newly formed cyber-police for complete investigation. 

we will also contact your internet service provider to find out the client who stands behind this order. 

we will make everything to prosecute this illegal activity to the maximum extent possible under law! 

if you want to purchase idm legally, you can use this local vietnam reseller:
http://truongancomputer.vn/?truongan=dangkymua&masp=10 

anti-fraud
sales department
tonec inc.
mình không biết làm thế nào cả.ai sửa giúp mình với.nếu được cho mình xin phần mềm nào dowload ngon ngon.mình dùng flashget chán wá
*

----------


## matngoc2015

mình có idm 5.18 build 3 hình như cài này có key luôn thì phải.nếu cần bạn pm nick katy_25251325 mình send cho nha.[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## seo_bds

idm là 1 công cụ để tăng tốc download, có cơ chế tự phục hồi (resume) và sắp xếp lịch download (schedule). khi download idm chia dữ liệu thành nhiều phần để tăng tốc độ download. có khả năng phục hồi những đoạn download bị lỗi do mất kết nối, máy shutdown đột ngột… 


thanh toolbar của idm

- ấn “add url” button để nhập địa chỉ hoặc copy từ địa chỉ đã có sẵn vào để tiến hành copy, hoặc vào tasks\add new download

- nút delete để xóa 1 file chọn từ danh sách và delete completed button để xoá tất cả những file đã download xong

- stop để ngừng download file đang chọn và stop all để dừng tất cả quá trình download

- sheduler: sắp xếp và tổ chức lịch download.

- start queue: bắt đầu download hàng đợi
stop queue: ngừng download hàng đợi

- bên trái là mục categories:
đây là mục để người sử dụng tổ chức và quản lý các file đã download của mình. có thể tắt bằng cách click vào dấu x hoặc vào view\show categories (hoặc hide categories). bạn có thể xóa, chỉnh sửa, hoặc thêm vào mục mới mà bạn thích.

r.click categories bất kì để thêm vào categories mới, hoặc chỉnh sửa và delete những mục đã tồn tại, hoặc xem thuộc tính của category bất kì bằng cách chọn properties. khi bạn chọn ‘add categories’, bạn phải chọn kiểu đuôi mở rộng của file cho loại category này, và chọn thư mục chứa mặc định khi download file về cho loại category này

idm sẽ tự động chọn category và thư mục để chứa file download khi file này có phần đuôi mở rộng phù hợp danh sách các kiểu file trong category tương ứng.



tùy biến giao diện idm

r.click trên thanh toolbar và chọn mục thích hợp :
small buttons : chỉnh các nút toolbar nhỏ lại
large buttons : sử dụng với kích thước lớn
look for new : tìm kiếm giao diện khác trên trang chủ của idm
sau khi đã download về, giải nén, đưa tất cả tập tin trong đó vào c:\program files\internet download manager\toolbar để có thể sử dụng giao diện mới, cẩn thận vì có những giao diện mới trùng 1 số file với những giao diện cũ, nếu ghi đè lên thì giao diện cũ sẽ mất.
tắt idm và khởi động lại, r.click trên thanh toolbar, click vào dòng của thanh công cụ mới sẽ thấy công cụ mới xuất hiện

classic buttons : các nút với giao diện cổ điển
3d style : giao diện đồ họa 3d

- tùy biến các nút công cụ trên idm :

r.click trên thanh toolbar và chọn customize...
thêm hoặc bớt các nút công cụ trên idm bằng nút add hoặc remove, di chuyển vị trí các button này bằng cách chọn move up hoặc move down



- tùy biến các column của idm trên giao diện chính :

r.click tại tiêu đề column, chọn column...
tại đây các bạn có thể chọn để cho hiển thị hoặc không với các tiêu đề cột bằng cách check vào mục thích hợp, chỉnh độ rộng column...

hộp thọai hiển thị quá trình download

nếu mục “resume capability” là chữ no, thì khi bạn chọn pause (tạm ngưng download), thì bạn ko thể phục hồi quá trình trước đó, phải down lại từ đầu (vd với trang rapidshare)


tùy chọn (option) của idm:

general tab:

1. để download mà không sử dụng idm:
- chọn keys…
- click chọn hay bỏ chọn “use the following key(s) to prevent downloading with idm for any links” (khi idm gặp sự cố không thể hoạt động, các bạn cũng có thể dùng những tổ hợp phím này để download bằng công cụ của trình duyệt web). khi download kết hợp các phím này với việc click chuột.

2. bắt buộc download với idm:
- chọn keys…
- chọn hoặc bỏ chọn “use the following key(s) to force downloading with idm for any links”. khi download kết hợp các phím này với việc click chuột. 



3. thông thường idm chỉ tích hợp sẵn vào trình duyệt web ie. khi cài thêm những trình duyệt web khác, bạn phải tích hợp idm vào những trình duyệt web này nếu muốn download với chương trình idm. ngược lại, nếu bạn không muốn idm đảm nhận việc download từ trình duyệt web, tắt sự kết hợp giữa idm và trình duyệt web trong mục “intergrate idm into browsers”. sau đó restart lại máy tính thì mới có tác dụng.


4. idm hỗ trợ 2 kiểu tích hợp vào trình duyệt web: cơ bản và nâng cao

với loại cơ bản:
để tích hợp idm vào trình duyệt web nào đó bạn chọn trình duyệt web tương ứng bên danh sách hoặc chọn “add browser”

với loại nâng cao:
chọn “use advanced browser integration”
khi này bạn có thể tích hợp idm vào bất cứ ứng dụng nào sử dụng ftp hoặc giao thức http

5. vài tùy chọn khác tại general tab này:
- automatically start downloading of urls placed to clipboard: tự động hiện hộp thọai download khi chỉ mới copy link download tới clipboard (mà chưa chọn add url button)


connection tab:

ở tab này bạn có thể chọn tốc độ kết nối internet phù hợp tại mục “connection type/speed”, nhưng thông thường nên để mặc định.

tại mục default max. conn. number:
để có thể tăng tốc download, ta chọn mức lớn nhất là 16. tuy nhiên ko nên chọn số kết nối quá lớn, nên chỉ tới 8, vì nó có thể ảnh hưởng đến hiệu suất truyền tải file hoặc dẫn đến 1 số hạn chế hay biện pháp bảo mật từ máy server do bạn sử dụng mức tài nguyên quá cao để download từ máy server. nhưng mặt khác, điều này làm tăng đáng kể tốc độ tải file của bạn. tuy nhiên tốc độ download phụ thuộc phần lớn vào server mà bạn đang download và điều kiện mạng hiện hành của bạn.
tuy nhiên có những trang web ko cho phéo bạn thiết lập quá nhiều mức kết nối, chỉ là 1 hoặc 2, chẳng hạn đó là trang rapidshare. khi này tại mục exceptions, bạn chọn new, điền địa chỉ server và chọn số kết nối thích hợp. (mình cũng ko biết tại sao phải thiết lập thế này, vì nếu ko thiết lập như vậy thấy cũng download được bình thường, nhưng nghe nói thiết lập sẽ tốt hơn)

nếu bạn muốn giới hạn việc download trên kết nối internet, bạn nên thiết lập tại mục download limits. nó hữu ích cho những link mà đòi hỏi sự công bằng (directway, direct pc…), chẳng hạn nếu bạn muốn download được nhanh thì người khác cũng muốn như vậy. giả sử bạn thiết lập 40mb/hour, khi này idm sẽ download với tốc độ tối đa có thể có, và sẽ khôi phục 1 cách tự động sau 1h.



file types tab
- automatically start downloading the following file types
thể hiện danh sách các kiểu file sẽ được tự động download bởi idm, nếu định dạng đuôi mở rộng của kiểu file bạn sắp download ko có trong danh sách này thì việc download sẽ được thực hiện bởi trình tải của trình duyệt web. bạn có thể thêm vào những định dạng nào bạn muốn mà chưa có trong đây (vd: .chm)

- don’t start downloading automatically from the following sites:
bạn có thể không cho idm tự động download ở những site đặc biệt bằng cách thêm vào ở mục này, các tên sites được phân cách bởi 1 khoảng trắng, có thể dùng kí tự * để đại diện cho kí tự bất kì

vd: bạn gõ *.tonec.com thì những trang như ftp.tonec.com hay www.tonec.com đều ko download được với ct idm.

- don’t start downloading automatically from the following addresses:
ko cho idm tự động download với những địa chỉ cụ thể, khác với ở trên, ở trên là sites, sites có thể có nhiều địa chỉ.
chọn edit list… add address mà bạn ko muốn idm tự động download vào.

thẻ save to:
thiết lập nơi lưu file cho loại category được chọn và các đuôi mở rộng thích hợp với loại category này. bạn có thể thêm hoặc bớt những định dạng đuôi mở rộng nào mà bạn muốn. ngoài ra, bạn có thể thiết lập những mục này tại cửa sổ chính của ct idm, tại mục category bên trái, r.click tại mục thích hợp, chọn properties và tiến hành thiết lập.

download tab:

download progress dialog:
bật hiển thị, tắt hiển thị hoặc thu nhỏ hộp thoại hiển thị tiến trình download


mục “show download complete dialog”:
bỏ chọn để ko cần thấy hộp thoại thông báo đã download xong

để idm âm thầm download khi click vào link mà ko hiện hôp thoại nào, bạn bỏ check vào 2 mục “show start download dialog” và “show download complete dialog”, đồng thời trong mục “download progress dialog” bạn chọn “don’t show”.

để tối ưu hóa về tốc độ, idm sẽ tự động download trong khi đang hiện bảng hộp thoại “download file info”. nếu bạn muốn download sau hoặc ko muốn idm tự động thực hiện việc này, bạn có thể bỏ dấu check tại mục “start downloading immediately while displaying “download file info” dialog”. để thấy rõ hơn điều này, bạn thử download 1 file có dung lượng khoảng vài mb hoặc vài kb, khi hộp thoại “download file info” hiện ra, bạn ko ấn “start download” hay bất cứ nút nào mà cứ để hộp thoại như vậy, lát sau bạn chọn “download later”, bạn sẽ thấy idm đã download xong file đó rồi hoặc cũng có thể chỉ mới download một phần tùy thuộc vào thời gian chờ khi nãy.



nếu bạn muốn sau khi download xong là sẽ chạy chương trình quét virus. tại mục “virus scanner program”, chọn browse và đưa đến nơi chứa file thực thi (.exe) của chương trình quét virus.

sites logins tab:
tạo ra 1 danh sách những sites thông tin username và password. click button new để thêm vào url và thông tin username và password. chẳng hạn với những sites bắt đầu là ftp, bạn chỉ có thông tin user và pass nếu bạn là thành viên của nó và được máy chủ cung cấp user và pass rồi.
(dưới đây chỉ là ví dụ, vì trang google ko có đòi password)

lúc này mỗi lần nhập vào address mà đòi hỏi sự cho phép, thông tin login sẽ tự động hiện ra


thẻ sound tab:
thiết lập âm thanh cho những quá trình download của idm, với đuôi mở rộng là wmv, ví dụ như khi “download complete”, download failed thì thực hiện âm thanh nào…

proxy tab:

sử dụng tab này nếu bạn sử dụng proxy server, chọn loại proxy tương ứng.

đôi điều về proxy:
có những lúc bạn ko vào được những địa chỉ web do không được phép hay ko đủ quyền hạn, lúc này bạn phải thông qua 1 máy chủ có tên proxy server để truy cập vào trang web này. nghĩa là thông tin bạn gửi đi phải qua proxy server trước, rồi proxy server mới gửi nó đến trang web mà bạn cần; ngược lại thông tin trang web đó phản hồi về cũng thông qua proxy server rồi mới đến bạn.

tại mục “do not use proxy server for addresses beginning with”:
đánh địa chỉ bạn ko muốn idm sử dụng proxy servers tại đây, có thể dùng dấu * đại diện (vd *.tonec.com …)


bắt đầu download với idm :

có nhiều cách để thực hiện :
- automatic mode : chỉ cần click vào link download là idm tự động thực hiện
- r.click trên ie :
chọn download with idm để download link vừa chọn
chọn download all links with idm để download tất cả link có trong trang web trên. tại hộp thoại “download all link with idm” bạn có thể chọn “hide html files” để lọc các trang html, hoặc chọn check all để chọn hết tất cả và uncheck all để ko chọn mục nào
chọn ok để đưa vào cửa sổ download chính để download

- kéo link download và thả vào idm
kéo link download vào cứa sổ chính của idm hoặc đưa vào 1 cái giỏ (gọi là giỏ download vì nó giống giỏ đi chợ) của idm bằng cách vào tasks\show drop target



- click chọn “add url” button
- copy links to clipboard, sau đó chọn add url là idm sẽ tự hiện địa chỉ bạn vừa mới copy vào clipboard
- chọn import từ 1 file text có địa chỉ download trong đó bằng cách:
vào tasks\import\from text file, idm sẽ tìm tất cả link trong đây và hiện danh sách các link, các bạn có thể chỉnh sửa hoặc xóa các link này. các link mà các bạn để trong file text văn bản này phải nằm trên từng dòng riêng biệt, nếu ko idm ko thể hiểu được link này.


sắp xếp lịch download:

hàng đợi (queue) và sắp lịch download trong idm (scheduler)

1. idm queues (hàng đợi trong idm)
idm có 2 hàng đợi chính: hàng đợi download (download queue) và hàng đợi đồng bộ hoá (synchronization queue). cột có chữ q tại giao diện chính của ct idm thể hiện hàng đợi nào mà file đó thuộc về.

download queue: hàng đợi để download file
synchronization queue: hàng đợi đồng bộ hóa. khi idm đang xử lý ở hàng đợi đồng bộ, nếu file trong hàng đợi đồng bộ trên máy server bị thay đổi, nó sẽ download file mới và thay thế file cũ. (gọi là sự đồng bộ hóa)

biểu tượng 3 file màu vàng tại cột có chữ q thể hiện file đó thuộc về hàng đợi download chính
3 file màu xanh lá thuộc về hàng đợi đồng bộ

biểu tượng 2 file màu vàng thuộc về hàng đợi download thêm (do người dùng tạo)

nếu hàng đợi được sắp xếp thời gian thực hiện, nó sẽ có biểu tượng đồng hồ nhỏ ở kế bên các biểu tượng ở trên




khi bạn add 1 file mới để download, mặc định idm để nó ở hàng đợi download chính

chuyển file sang những hàng đợi khác nhau:
trong cửa sổ chính, r.click vào file cần chuyển queue, chọn “move to queue” và chọn queue muốn chuyển đến, bạn cũng có thể move file từ cửa sổ chính vào mục queue thích hợp bên mục “category”

2. sheduler:
sắp xếp và tổ chức download, click chọn scheduler trên thanh toolbar của idm:

tại tab schedule:
- bạn thiết lập thời gian download và thời gian ngừng download, nếu ko thiết lập thời gian ngưng download, khi file vẫn chưa down xong, idm sẽ dừng nếu hết ngày đó

chọn số lần download lại nếu mỗi file download bị thất bại: chọn số lần thực hiện trong mục “number of retries for each file if downloading failed”.

mở file bất kì khi download xong hàng đợi, bạn chọn mục “open the following file when done”, sau đó click browse để chọn file cần thiết




bạn có thể chọn những việc sẽ làm sau khi những file trong queue được download xong
“hang up modem when done”: ngắt kết nối modem
“exit idm when done”: tắt chương trình idm 
“turn off computer when done”: tắt máy tính
“force processes to terminate”: bắt buộc đóng các ứng dụng khác, điều này có thể khiến bạn mất dữ liệu ở các ứng dụng khác



tại tab “files in the queue”:

khi hàng đợi của idm được bắt đầu để download, idm sẽ download 1 hoặc nhiều file cùng 1 lúc. số file download cùng 1 lúc có thể được thiết lập trong scheduler\files in the queue, tại mục “download x files at the same time”

bên dưới là danh sách số file đang có mặt trong hàng đợi hiện hành (cửa sổ bên trái cho ta thấy có bao nhiêu hàng đợi hiện hành). bạn có thể thay đổi thứ tự download cho 1 hay nhiều file được chọn bằng cách sử dụng mũi tên lên hoặc xuống, hay kéo và thả. bạn cũng có thể xóa nhiệm vụ download khỏi hàng đợi với nút delete (xoá khỏi queue chứ ko xóa file), khi này file download này ko thuộc hàng đợi nào nữa.

bạn có thể chọn “start queue” hoặc “stop queue” để bắt đầu download những file trong hàng đợi trên thanh toolbar, hoặc vào scheduler và chọn mục “start now” và “stop”…

để tạo thêm hàng đợi của riêng mình, bạn có thể vào scheduler và chọn “new queue”, hoặc r.click vào mục bất kì trong queue bên mục categories

có nhiều site ko cho phép mở hơn 1 cuộc kết nối tới 1 máy vi tính, nghĩa là 1 lần chỉ có thể download 1 file. khi này bạn chỉ thiết lập “download 1 file at the same time”. hơn nữa bạn phải add site này vào danh sách loại trừ exceptions trong option\connection với chỉ 1 kết nối để luôn luôn download 1 file sử dụng 1 kết nối


download nâng cao với idm

vào tasks, chọn “run site grabber”, bạn có thể thiết lập việc download với quá trình lọc đặc biệt, chẳng hạn download tất cả ảnh hay tất cả file audio từ 1 website, nó cũng cho phép bạn download những thành phần con của 1 website…
(grabber: tra từ điển có nghĩa là cướp đọat site)

hì, do điều kiện nên tác giả ko thể hoàn thành nốt phần cuối cùng này, bạn nào nếu muốn có thể tự tìm hiểu thêm bằng cách vào help\grabber help. chúc vui.


tóm tắt những mục chính:

để idm không tự download nữa:
ấn phím đã thiết lập (ctrl, alt…) (tại general tab)
delete file type trong mục “automatically download…”
add site này đến danh sách loại trừ
bỏ tích hợp idm vào trình duyệt web

suy ra ngược lại với quá trình download với idm.

----------


## huong121

cám ơn bạn đã cho mình những thông tin này.nhưng thực ra nó chả có ích gì đối với mình cả [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img](

----------


## masterit3838

sau khi cài thì bình thường là nó tự khởi động idm mà.roi nó hiện ra 1 bảng thông báo:
http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/7388/72399097.jpg
rồi 1 trang web tự hiện lên:
http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/231/52609601.jpg
mình tắt đi bật lại vẫn vậy.các bạn xem xem giúp mình với

----------


## khanhhoangsg

có hàng đây. download về, giải nén, và cài đặt. khởi động lại máy, tắt idm ở khay hệ thống rồi mở files patch(chú ý đương dẫn của file patch). ok, chúc bạn thành công.
http://download465.mediafire.com/mo...x/internet.download.manager.v5.18.build.3.rar

----------


## haduyen

bạn cần xem kỹ nha. vì bây giờ hệ thống của bạn nó không nhận key từ bên ngoài nữa. bạn cài phần mềm your uninstaller 2008! để gỡ nó ra (gỡ cả trong registry). sau đó bạn cài lại phần mềm khác vô là ok. có thể là trong lúc cài bạn không nên dùng mạng để đảm bảo hơn. chúc bạn thành công!

----------


## sunny

bây giờ bạn remove idm đi rùi down version mới nhat về cài sau đó crack lại là ok. có gì thắc mắc thì liên hệ mình nhé:
y!m: changcodon_hacker
mail: [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>

----------


## phukiensamsung

topic này hay quá, vụ idm này em mắc phải hoài

----------


## lamerjapan

uh,lúc trước em cũng sài cái này nhưng sau thấy nó rắc rối quá.em chuyển qua sài dap,cái này sài cũng được lắm,chức năng cụng giống như idm.không biết cái nào tốt hơn.

----------

